# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآهـ منك ومن عنااادكـ ~

## عاشقة المستحييل

عندما يقسوا العناد على حبنا
لن نجد غير الكلام وسيله للتعبير 
عما في مشاعرنا بكل صدق


آآآه منه عنادك



خـفــي عـنــادك آه مــنــه عــنــادك


يعنـي اللـي فـي بالـك لازم تسـويـه


مـو كافـي إغموضـك وتالـي بعـادك


لا تزوديـهـا نــار مــا نــي بقـاويـه 


جيـتـك دفــا إحـسـاس هـــزه ودادك


وإن جيـت أدور ودادك مانـي لاقيـه


وإن قلتلـك مشتـاق قلتيـلـي عــادك


بدري عليك الشوق والحـب ناسيـه


مجنون عقلـي فيـك وإنتـي بركـادك


تدريـن فينـي بـس قلتـي : أوريـه ! 


شغلـة عنـاد المسألـه وهـو مــرادك


وإلا إنتي فيك إحساس ذايب أنا فيه


خلـيـنـي أبـقــى داخـلــك وبـفــؤادك


وأكـون أول شخـص غـيـر مبـاديـه


خليني أسكـن وسـط روضـة بـلادك


وأعيش معك الحـب بأجمـل معانيـه 


خلينـي أبعـد مـا بقـى مــن رمــادك


وأطوي معك ماضـي تعذبـت بيديـه 


حنـي علـى قلبـي بسطـوت عـتـادك


وإنسـي عنـادك يـوم تكفيـن أنسيـه

{لعيونها }

تحيااااتووو 
عشوقهـ

----------


## ميآسه

*تاّملت كثيرا 

كلماتك الرائعه

فدخلت الى القلب

عاشقة المستحيل

اعجبتني كثير

دمتى بود وورد الياسمين*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

:signthankspin:  ع المرووور 

لاخلا ولا عدم من طلتكم البهيهـ  
لا تحرموني تواجدكم بمتصفحاتي  
دمتوا متواصلين معي 
تحيااااتووو  

عاشقة المستحيل...~ْ}

----------


## أموله

يسلمووو .. 

يعطيك الله العآفيه ..

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

هلا اموولهـ 

الله يعافيكـ ياربـ 

مااننحرمكـ 

دمتي متواصله معي

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد كلمات روعة واحساس مرهف يسلموا ها الايادي يعطيك الف عافية دوم تحياتوووا غروبة

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

:signthankspin:  ع المرووور 




لاخلا ولا عدم من طلتكم البهيهـ 


لا تحرموني تواجدكم بمتصفحاتي 


دمتوا متواصلين معي 
تحيااااتووو 

عاشقة المستحيل...~ْ}

----------


## نور الهدايه

اه.. اه
يسلموووووووو على هذا الكلمات روعه
سلمت يداك وانبلك الذهبية 
يعطيك العافيه اختي 
تقبلي مروري
نور الهدايه

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

:signthankspin:  ع المرووور 
لاخلا ولا عدم من طلتكم البهيهـ 


لا تحرموني تواجدكم بمتصفحاتي 


دمتوا متواصلين معي 
تحيااااتووو 

عاشقة المستحيل...~ْ}

----------


## نبض قلب

عَجَبَتْنِي مرررررررررة ،،  
يعطيش العافيه غلاتوووو  

تسلم دياتك حلوه آوي //  

تحياتي 
نبوضه الحبوبه

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

:signthankspin:  ع المرووور 
لاخلا ولا عدم من طلتكم البهيهـ 


لا تحرموني تواجدكم بمتصفحاتي 


دمتوا متواصلين معي 
تحيااااتووو 

عاشقة المستحيل...~ْ}

----------

